
Spanish actor detained after ridiculing 'God and the Virgin Mary' in FB post - paganel
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/sep/12/spanish-actor-detained-after-ridiculing-god-and-the-virgin-mary
======
tropo
This is a shock. In modern times, this sort of enforcement is normally only
done for other religions.

Try it in the UK, and also an equivalently offensive statement for the most
popular alternative religion. The results will make clear who has power and
who doesn't.

------
squarefoot
What an idiot. He wanted to do the right thing but failed in the worst
possible way: if you want to attack power abuse by the religious mafia do it
rather the George Carlin way: make it creative, brilliant and choose wisely
every word so that anyone who is feeling offended by them would also ridicule
themselves just by replying with outrage.

